# Moist leftover chicken breast



## jerryag (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been eating healthy to lose weight and one of my favorite lean meats is chicken breast. I don't have time to cook everyday so I like to cook enough chicken to last a few days. My problem is that whenever I cook chicken breasts, they are very moist and tender when I eat them fresh, but if I stick them in the fridge and eat them later, they become kind of dry. House can I cook them so they will stay moist for a few days? Even the precooked chicken from the grocery store stays moist for a few days.


----------



## knifecallous (Dec 6, 2009)

Stop buying boneless, skinless chicken breasts (which I assume you are using). Buy a whole chicken or two and separate the parts. Cook the breasts with skin and bone until JUST done and refrigerate. When you want some cooked chicken breast, pull it out of the refrigerator, remove the skin and fat and pull it off the bone. The breasts should be fine for 3 days. For the leftover chicken, grill the legs for the kids, debone the thighs for stews, gumbos, whatever. If not, throw the remaining carcass into a pot and make stock. Reserve the meat and make chicken salad.


----------



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

Get moisture added pre-cut frozen boneless skinless chicken. 
Plug in your George Foreman, and let it start defrosting. By the time defrosting is done, your GF is ready. Move it over and cook 6-8 minutes. 

Since you'll have to microwave refrigerated chicken anyways, going from frozen to cooked doesn't add much more than 10 minutes.

Too much labor.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Refrigeration contains a part called a dehydrater coil. Thats why food stored not wrapped correctly in fridge will dry up. You may also be slightly over cooking . Try poaching the breast and let stay in its own poaching liquid.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've never met a chicken breast that wasn't dry the next day. It's the nature of the beast. But there's a couple of things I do to ensure moistness. If I'm in a hurry I put it in the microwave to warm up. I don't know why this makes it moist, it just does so I don't question of fuss with it.

If I have some time I slice up the chicken and put in the oven with aujus, gravy, or chicken stock in the pan with it and warm it up that way. Works for me.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

3 points.

1st. Knifecallous is right IMO Buy a chicken n roast it. Turn it upside down 1/2 way through cooking and afterwards cover tightly with foil till cool. The breasts wil lbe really juicy n stay that way for days. As mentioned you also have the rest of the meat and stock from the bones.

2nd... It's a lot cheaper than buying individual breasts

3rd...ALWAYS BUY A FREE RANGE BIRD. If you're looking for healthy, you will not find it in a bog standard chicken. It's a proven fact, that battery chickens are not healthy.


----------



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

It's not a dehydrator. It's an evaporator coil, which is what cools the air and as the air is cooled, humidity is condensed. I suspect American type single compressor refrigerators suffer more than dual comporessor type as the cold air comes from freezer where absolute humidity remains the same, but relative humidity becomes lower once the cold air reaches referigerator compartment.

Refrigerator humidity doesn't matter if the food is properly contained though. for example, if food is placed in tupperware, humidity inside is not influeced by outside humidity(outside meaning inside fridge)


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Yor right its evaporator ,my memory gliche


----------

